# Information on "Yon Bee"



## zohran (Jul 11, 2009)

I was watching a dvd that had a form called 'Yon Bee' on it.    The DVD was by Master Young Kil Song.  

I don't recognize it and i'd like to find out more history on it.  Does anyone have more information on this form?


----------



## rmclain (Jul 13, 2009)

This form is from Okinawa. "Yon Bee" is not a well-known name for the form.  Look up resources on the form ,"Wan Shu." Same form, differnt name.

R. McLain




zohran said:


> I was watching a dvd that had a form called 'Yon Bee' on it. The DVD was by Master Young Kil Song.
> 
> I don't recognize it and i'd like to find out more history on it. Does anyone have more information on this form?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 13, 2009)

This form most closely resembles the Shotokan form Empi.  Instead of knees kicks, the Korean version uses side kicks.  There are some other differences also.  I would be interested if someone could take a look at the kanji and let us know if they are the same, just pronounced differently.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 13, 2009)

Any youtube links available?

I can read the kanji/hanja if someone can link to them....


----------



## rmclain (Jul 13, 2009)

There will be stylistic differences that will vary as often as from instructor-to-instructor in many cases.  But, Maunakumu is correct, this form is also known as "Empi." 

You could probably find lots of videos and information online from a search on either of these names.

R. McLain



maunakumu said:


> This form most closely resembles the Shotokan form Empi. Instead of knees kicks, the Korean version uses side kicks. There are some other differences also. I would be interested if someone could take a look at the kanji and let us know if they are the same, just pronounced differently.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is a link to "Yon Bee"  

Here is a link to Empi.  

Here is the wiki on Empi.

I can't find the hanja for Yon Bee.


----------



## zohran (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to have to watch that dvd again.  Either i was totally asleep when i watched it or i looked at the wrong name. 

I know Wan-Shu/Empi, it's one of the forms i do at tournaments. So i would have recognized it even with style differences.  I'll watch the dvd again and own up to my 'brain fart' later i guess....lol

Thanks again for the info though.  You all are a great source of information!


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mr. Young Kil Song happens to be a former friend of my teacher. However, my teacher told me a few years ago not to use his tapes as a reference. If anyone is interested why, pm me.


----------

